# Accused Gang Members Picked Up In Raid



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sweeps Made In Lowell, Lynn Friday Morning*

*BOSTON -- *Dozens of alleged gang members and their associates were arrested Friday in an extensive sweep in Lynn and Lowell.

Photos: Dozens Arrested In Raid

Early Friday morning, local, state and federal law enforcement arrested 37 people on state and federal drug and gun charges and executed four search warrants. Three state and federal defendants are fugitives.

Another 21 defendants were already in state and federal custody in connection with the investigation dubbed "Operation Melting Pot."

The sweeps targeted numerous defendants involved in gang violence, possession and sales of firearms and sales of cocaine and heroin, according to the Massachusetts State Police.

Specialized tactical entry teams were used at numerous addresses where targets were considered dangerous and/or had a history of weapons use, officials said.

Full Story:
Accused Gang Members Picked Up In Raid - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Great job by all involved.


----------

